# In the Top 100, should we be concerned... Opsec



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey all

I recently learned that this forum was in the top 100 web sites.

Ok, that is cool but IF you were the Guvment and had a agenda to snuff out free speech it would seem that for "us" that isn't cool.

My point is I don't think anyone here is doing anything illegal, I certainly know I am not.... (for the trolls)

But my suggestion is this...

If you get someone asking you about illegal activities, then just don't take the bait.

With the billions of dollars the NSA has to spy on us, I am sure they have a few people watching "one of the top 100 sites" and are putting out posts that could incriminate you.

We live in a nasty assed world where TPTB will take everything you say to justify a warrant to search your home, trust me with 200,000 pages of laws you are unknowingly breaking at least 1.

My suggestion here is to be cautious, and also you are warned.

Here is a post that set me off..

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...accessories/6731-mines-perimeter-defense.html

Seriously? This person is asking about people that have MINES!!

I would seriously red flag this guy, he is either a Guvment troll or someone you don't want to know as he is asking about breaking the law!!!


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Must be on someone's list, this website is now blocked on my work computer (Govt computer). 

Side note: I know an alarm System installer, he was telling me about how one of the new guys he took on an install. Well they had to run cables through a customers attic, which happened to be filled with supplies / Claymores / grenades / and a few other things. The alarm company has a strict confidentiality policy but the new guy was so amazed and happened to blab at the local watering hole about it a few weeks later. I guess while he was drunk and blabbing an off duty police officer just happened to be relaxing at the same hole and alerted the ATF. Needless to say the customer was arrested and items confiscated. Said alarm install company is facing a lawsuit from the customer last I heard.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Good post. I've had my suspicions about some of the characters on this forum already.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

My thoughts are look for people that have been here a long time, and have put out good prepping information during that time. 

I think a troll will be the guy that has 300 posts agreeing with what was said but not putting anything into the pile.

Also since I don't break the law, anyone asking opinions about sound suppressors, cannon fuse, fertilizer, and I would avoid any political discussion as it really has nothing to do with prepping.

Draw your own conclusions but always beware.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Their system scan and looks for trigger words and phrases if does not make any difference if your number 500 or 100.
Now if we encourage that clown and someone dropped a dime on us it could mean a closer watch. Looks like we handled it right.
Nobody fell for it . 
Who knows may have been some NSA or Liberal try to bait us.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. So, who wants some pics of my first ex for perimeter warning? and defense?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

hey he could of had a legit question... just had a moment of stupidity


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here lies the dilemma;

On one hand, we all know that the NSA, DHS and other alphabet soup agencies are spying on We The People. 

On the other hand we know that sites like this and others have helped increase We The People's knowledge; banded us together and helped strengthen our numbers. 

Most of us got on a "list" when we bought our first 1000+ rounds of ammo on line after 9/11. Didn't stop most of us did it? 

I think it wise to heed MR's, Smitty's and others advice...be careful... but at the same time I'm still going to reach out, learn and even have some fun. 9/11 took a lot of our freedoms from We The People, I'll be damned if I'm going to let them take more.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Here lies the dilemma;
> 
> On one hand, we all know that the NSA, DHS and other alphabet soup agencies are spying on We The People.
> 
> ...


Very well said! I was trying to think up a response like your's when you posted. Your's is far more eloquent than I was coming up with.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> hey he could of had a legit question... just had a moment of stupidity


Have you ever seen "All quiet on the western front" a helmet falls into a trench that gas has filled. A comparative newbie dives for it. Is he any less dead?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

You're always have idiots that will ask stupid questions because they either can't separate reality from fantasy or they just don't know better.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Have you ever seen "All quiet on the western front" a helmet falls into a trench that gas has filled. A comparative newbie dives for it. Is he any less dead?


as I said moment of stupidity


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Is it really that the NSA is listening or that some people like to think they matter that much?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Someone is probably listening - just for info and laughs. I can see the guy going home and saying to his wife - dear, we need to get some rice and beans and .....

bacon and a turtle, but I'm not sure why the last one.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

All of y'all are right. 

I don't know if the guy was trolling or not, and don't care. Even if by some chance I had any knowledge of what he was asking about, I wouldn't share it with him. That goes way over the line of prepping in my book.

I find it downright disturbing that our government has sanctioned intelligence gathering on such a large scale on American citizens on American soil. I should not have to be careful about what I say today, but I am. 

If we really are being monitored closely here, maybe Denton will post some of his ex wifes pics here and run them off. Come on Denton, sacrifice a little for the team...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I did a search to see if I could find the article the OP, Montanna Rancher, was referencing. I looked at literally dozens of top 100 and top 500 web site lists based off of different variations. Prepper Forum didn't show in any of them and trust me - there are sites far more nefarious and questionable than this one on these lists.

I'm not calling MR out on this one. He probably did see this listed somewhere. That article probably does exist. My point is that in the vast world that is the information superhighway, there are a LOT of top 100 lists and sooner or later you will show up on one of them somewhere. Don't sweat it.

Even if PF doesn't appear on any of these lists, there is still the list that you don't see - Eric Holders list. And really, that's the only one you need to worry about. A good friend once told me, "If you aren't on at least one government list, then you ain't livin!" So I'll take a little comfort in knowing that I might have an engraved invitation to the next Kristallnacht waiting for me.

I run a pretty clean ship and don't associate with too many questionable people. I live right and well within the law and I pay my taxes - all of them and on time. My biggest sin is expecting the government to live up to the expectations they have set forth themselves. Don't want me expecting so much? Then quit promising so much.

So I figure if I'm on the list I'm pretty low.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> hey he could of had a legit question... just had a moment of stupidity


Like the guy last year who was real interested in how to make booby traps involving 12 guage shells? He sure set off my alarm buttons with his posts. And not just me, either.
Bottom line - he's banned and the thread is gone.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Top 100? Really? I'm surprised. Curious but can you show a link to that stat? 

Yeah, we have trolls and in sure we are monitored. Hello alphabet organization. We just need to keep it real


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe we are in the too 100 monitored sites! LOL.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Is it really that the NSA is listening or that some* people like to think they matter that much*?


_This!!!!!!!_


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> All of y'all are right.
> 
> I don't know if the guy was trolling or not, and don't care. Even if by some chance I had any knowledge of what he was asking about, I wouldn't share it with him. That goes way over the line of prepping in my book.
> 
> ...


What? Post them on the internet? Naw, dawg; I would be leaving myself exposed to lawsuits. Mental trauma and anguish.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Key words will trigger a look-see, regardless of how big the forum is. I wouldn't worry about that, here, as we always handle the situation appropriately. No inappropriate information is posted, no how-to's are shared, none of the stuff that would cause our community to get shut down.
Now, that doesn't stop "them" from investigating those who do ask the wrong questions...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Top 100? Really? I'm surprised. Curious but can you show a link to that stat?
> 
> Yeah, we have trolls and in sure we are monitored. Hello alphabet organization. We just need to keep it real


Here is one. We are ranked #46.

Rise Of The Preppers: 50 Of The Best Prepper Websites And Blogs On The Internet

I am sure there is an application running on an alphabet organization's server somewhere (in Columbia, MD) that scans through our posts every few days. But unless they outlaw humor, I highly doubt there is a human being wasting his time monitoring us. After all, we are just a bunch of eccentric middle-aged crackers that come here to pick up a few tips and tricks to living a sustainable life (not illegal) and have a few laughs (also not illegal) and bitch about the president (still not illegal).

The crackpots that come around every once in a while do not seem to last long. Whether they are getting themselves banned or they just get bored with us after we make fun of them for a while is anybody's guess. I think back to that Che Guevara guy that came by last spring. He made a few goofball posts. We had great fun at his expense. Then he disappeared. Oh well...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I dont even open new posts like that,stupidity lurks on the interweb.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Grenades in the attic!!! :?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I would like to hope that the alphabet soup would have better things to concern themselves with than little ol' me.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We are each just another number. It's a load of fun until someone gets their eye popped out.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ha...

I just went to the link I saved in my favorites for the top 100 websites and it came up blank....

I am pissed I didn't print it out...

I may have another link on my iPad but will have to check it out...

I would call this a conspiracy at this point, this is really spooky.

If you don't hear from me after this then you will KNOW


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> I would like to hope that the alphabet soup would have better things to concern themselves with than little ol' me.


Nah, it's all about quotas and numbers. They can run a quick background on you and then check off a box. Gotta look good for the bosses, trying to get that promotion to GS-8.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nah, it's all about quotas and numbers. They can run a quick background on you and then check off a box. Gotta look good for the bosses, trying to get that promotion to GS-8.


Damn that's all I have to do to finally get my GS-15!?!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Just remember that DHS put out a list of likely candidates for possible home grown terrorists and Veterans were on the list. I would guess that means that if you are a Vet and especially if you visit sites like this, you probably are already on a list of people to watch.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

This is why I sit in my window with binoculars. So they can see me watching back.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't help but laugh as I recall the furor raised over Wayne LaPierre of the NRA speaking about Jack Booted Thugs.
He was right, as has been recently shown.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Just remember that DHS put out a list of likely candidates for possible home grown terrorists and Veterans were on the list. I would guess that means that if you are a Vet and especially if you visit sites like this, you probably are already on a list of people to watch.


I'm on so many lists now I probably have my own personal case agent.:mrgreen:
I even belong to the Sons of the American Revolution.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm on so many lists now I probably have my own personal case agent.:mrgreen:
> I even belong to the Sons of the American Revolution.


It is still better than belonging to the Sons of Anarchy...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm on so many lists now I probably have my own personal case agent.:mrgreen:
> I even belong to the Sons of the American Revolution.


My agent died of sheer boredom.

Little did he know, I am a steel coil, ready to spring.

Little do I want to admit, the spring is a tad rusty. :lol:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> It is still better than belonging to the Sons of Anarchy...


Or Aryan Nation!
(I'll bet that set alarm bells ringing off their cradles up at Headquarters)


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> as I said moment of stupidity


The point is he may have no ill intent what so ever. I'll even give him the benefit of the doubt and say that might be the case. Before I would be accepting and trusting I will have to see a track record of legitimate behavior. Because I have worked inside the wire far too long to have somebody whether malevolently or stupidly doing something that could put in the cross hairs of malfeasant public officials. Just as I know there are good dedicated folks in government, I know the others exist as well.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

OK you guys, do you know how hard it was to read all the previous posts, and not laugh out loud?! Jeez. (I'm at the library) You guys are funny. And I can't figure out why that guy didn't just watch re-runs of McGyver? Duh.

You guys are a constant source of humor and head shaking. I love it. Hey NSA and other alphabet guys, aren't they all funny?


----------

